# Bandsaw Spares?



## Eazygeezer (Sep 23, 2013)

Hi Guys, not sure this is exactly the right place to look but if you can point me in the right direction I would be most grateful.
My old bandsaw blew a tyre last night, its a performance power HBS9-4 model, can anyone direct me to where I can buy a spare?
I would hate to have to buy another bandsaw for the sake of a £10 spare.

Thanks in advance

Lee


----------



## Cherryville Chuck (Sep 28, 2010)

I bought an 18" Taiwanese saw about 15 years or so ago and when it needed new tires I was told by the store I bought it from that they didn't handle that machine anymore and couldn't help me with finding another dealer but they did suggest that I try an industrial belting company in town. I talked to them and they said that they thought that it was something that they could handle so I sent them my wheels and in a couple of weeks they mailed them back and I gave them a try. The saw ran smoother with the belting that it ever did with the tires and they have outlasted the tires several times over already and are still going. I can't help you to find OEM replacements but if you are unable to find them that would be an alternative.


----------



## CharleyL (Feb 28, 2009)

Lee,

You could try Carter, although they're not in the United Kingdom. I've used their products and have been very happy with them. Here is a link to their website.

Band Saw Tires - Wheels & Urethane Tires | Carter Products

Charley


----------



## Mike (Nov 22, 2004)

One thing Carter points out is to replace your tires with the same type it came with from the factory. I am sure they say this to avoid problems from a tire not fitting properly.


----------



## Eazygeezer (Sep 23, 2013)

After much searching both online and within the stores it would appear that they are not available. However, I have found someone who stocks them, its in the US and they are called band saw tire warehouse.
I bit the bullet and ordered the 2 replacement tires last night for £20 with £10 for postage. I'll keep you posted on whether they are actually any good, perhaps the company can be of use to you guys as they are in the US.

thanks

Lee

If not I have seen a good ish entry level Sheppach band saw for about £170 quid so might have to invest in that


----------



## bosox (Jun 12, 2012)

I haven't tried ordering in ebay but check them out , they have wide selection of tires.


----------



## Eazygeezer (Sep 23, 2013)

Update: the bandsaw tires came on Monday, not bad a 7 day delivery. They were however tricky to put on despite a fair soaking in very hot water.

Completely stripped my bandsaw down, cleaned it out and totally realigned everything as well as installing a new blade. 

I was able to cut some 1/8" hardwood strips for bench dog springs but my blade appears to runout of true horizontally by 1mm for every 120mm, at least In relation to my mitre jig. Vertical true is fine.

So, my options are, further adjustment (any advice or rectifying this?) or adjust my 90 degree mitre fence to accommodate the blade runout. What would you recommend?

Also since putting the table back on, it seems impossible to tighten the table up and keep it square, I definitely haven't lost any parts and it just doesn't make sense.

If its square it's loose, if it's tight it's not square, driving me mad


----------

